# Output sharpening for lustre paper



## Replytoken (May 13, 2013)

For the life of me, I can never remember what the better output sharpening choice is when printing on lustre paper.  Is it glossy or matte?

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2013)

Replytoken said:


> For the life of me, I can never remember what the better output sharpening choice is when printing on lustre paper.  Is it glossy or matte?
> 
> --Ken


Lustre is another name for Semi-gloss.  Of course semi gloss is also semi matte.   I would use the glossy setting. But then I hardly ever use anything other than matte paper.


----------



## Replytoken (May 13, 2013)

Cletus,

The next thing I know, you are going to tell me that there is no difference between partly sunny and partly cloudy days up here in the Northwest! 

Yes, the same thought went through my mind.  IIRC, a long time ago somebody advised to use Glossy if in doubt.  I think the implication was that sharpening for Matte was more aggressive than for Glossy, but I could be totally mistaken.

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (May 13, 2013)

Well, I had a minute to chat with the printer.  He considers his lustre paper to be more in the glossy family, and recommended using the Glossy setting.

--Ken


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 14, 2013)

Glossy is used with any paper that has any type of coating. Matte is used otherwise. Lustre is coated stock.


----------



## Replytoken (May 14, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> Glossy is used with any paper that has any type of coating. Matte is used otherwise. Lustre is coated stock.



Thanks, Rikk.  This is good to know for the future.

--Ken


----------

